# Name Changes



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I feel so small for even asking this question because a name is so much a part of a child's identity, BUT there is a tendency toward the weird and wonderful names in the children for adoption locally. I just don't think I could bear to bring up a child named "Pixie" or "Tron". If a child is very young, how reasonable is it to change their first name, or at least the name by which they are known if their name cannot be legally changed?

I am so embarassed to even think it, but then Pixie is a real example!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Clarabel

You are actively encouraged to keep the children's names, on occassion this is the only thing they posses (material or otherwise) that gives them a link back to their birth family.  We did say to the SW that the only reason we would change a child's name or use their middle name instead would be if when put with our surname it would cause them to be picked on.  We can't think of any names that would but so far we have been really lucky with the children we have been matched with and what their names are.

I think we all have that mental picture of what we would call our children if we had our own and its just accepting that someone else has done for you.

Karen x


----------

